# Gnome-Bildschirmsperre in OpenSuse-Linux wirkungslos [2. Update]



## Newsfeed (15 Februar 2010)

Die Sperre lässt sich mit einfachsten Mitteln zum Absturz bringen, sodass man ohne Passwort Zugriff auf den Desktop erhält.

Weiterlesen...


----------

